
Ask HN: Who is using postgres on GCP Cloud SQL? - xstartup
It&#x27;s still not out of beta. Is there any risk in using it?
======
softinio
I used it for a few month and it was fantastic. It works great. You have zero
reason not use it if fit for your usage and budget

